# [Resolved] Desktop icons covered by envelope icon



## gbg56 (Aug 22, 2002)

I recently was e-mailed the [email protected] virus, and luckily had just purchased and installed Norton SystemWorks 2002 a month before the virus was sent to me. Norton AntiVirus (NAV) caught and quarantined the Klez virus. I deleted the offensive files per instructions from NAV. Everything seems to work fine on my computer (HP Deskpro, 850 mhz, Windows ME), except for the fact that most of my Desktop icons have been covered with another icon that looks like an envelope with a blue double-headed arrow encircling it, with the arrow heads pointing to both the stamp and return address area. I have not had any success yet with Symantec on whether this icon was put in by NAV - they have not answered my email yet. When I boot up my computer, I can momentarily see the correct icons (excel, word, etc.), but as the system tray is populated and programs start running, the strange envelope icon appears. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Welcome to TSG, gbg56.

First do this to show us what you have loading at startup: Click Start>Run, enter *msinfo32* and click on Software Environment and Startup Programs. Then Click Edit>Select All>Edit>Copy and paste the copied text in a reply.

Now here are two troubleshooting steps

1 -- Click Start>Run, enter *msconfig* and do a "clean-boot" by checking the *statemgr option on the general page. Do the icons still appear after rebooting?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q267288

If the icons do not appear in "clean boot" then the problem is due to something loading through the Startup tab, most likely.

2 -- If the icons still appear, re-enable "normal" boot and boot in Safe Mode instead. To do a Safe Mode boot, restart and immediately press and hold the cntrl-key to access the Startup Menu. Choose Safe Mode from there.

Do the icons appear in Safe Mode? If not, and they do not return when restarting in Normal mode, the problem was due to a corrupt ShellIconCache.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

You could also try with TweakUI. Download it using the below link -

TweakUI

Do this -

Start->Settings->Control Panel->TweakUI->Repair->Rebuild Icons->Repair Now.

Hope this helps...


----------



## gbg56 (Aug 22, 2002)

Problem solved. I tried the msconfig and clean-boot / *statemgr. The icons did not reppear upon rebooting.

I found out that the envelope with blue arrows was the icon for Outlook Express. Somehow the ShellIconCache must have become corrupted and superimposed the Outlook Express icon over the rest. The advice from Rollin' Rog cleared everything up within five minutes.

I am going to try the TweakUI. I have read some interesting things about it in this site. Thanks to all!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, that's at least one "fix" I've managed for today, feel like I've been spinning up a lot of dust lately


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Rog,
It could be your first fix today! No probz at all. I too was able to learn a new thing about fixing the icons...

gbg56,
Yes, TweakUI is a very good tweaking tool for windows. Give it a try and you'll like it...

Have a great day!


----------

